# sex after children



## FORTIFIEDORANGE (Mar 27, 2017)

Referring to the mechanical aspects not the fact kids drain your energy throughout day.

Do women feel sex differently than prior to children? My wife claims her orgasms don't feel like they used to. I am assuming maybe kegel muscles are weaker or something?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

FORTIFIEDORANGE said:


> Referring to the mechanical aspects not the fact kids drain your energy throughout day.
> 
> Do women feel sex differently than prior to children? My wife claims her orgasms don't feel like they used to. I am assuming maybe kegel muscles are weaker or something?


Yes, could be kagel but if this is her first it's not likely, unless she is typically obese.

How long ago was the birth?

How was the actual birth? Episiotomy? Did she tear? Were forceps used? Vaginal or C? 

All of these things can alter nerve ending, sometimes permanently. Scar tissue and surrounding tissue don't experience sensation normally. Sometimes the area is completely numb, sometimes sensation is hardly felt. Some of this clears up in time, some many not ever clear up.

Will she give you more details or have you had to pull that small amount from her?


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

I am a guy (2 kids decades ago), so I will defer to the ladies and any medical professionals.

Six Ways To Ease Into Sex Postpartum | What to Expect

Best Sex Positions after Giving Birth | Sex & Love

4 Best sex positions after having a baby



> Missionary
> 
> This tried-and-true position is one of the best just after you've had a baby. Pressure is kept off your perineum, and if you had a C-section, your abdomen isn't bearing the brunt of any pressure. This position allows you to ease into things, and it's a good position if you're feeling self-conscious about your after-baby body.
> 
> ...


----------

